

"Click Here" Works Better Than Other Generic Terms - wiradikusuma
http://www.grokdotcom.com/2007/09/26/click-here/

======
kingsidharth
No doubt. Text is the best user interface.

Having a jazzy button doesn't help conversion rate as much as clear Call-to-
action voacb. does.

